# how old do you think this JC Higgins lightweight is?



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2021)

saw this one on Craigslist. when did they make that stem? that should be easy.

these JC Higgins bikes have been following me online lately. this one stands out with the odd fender stays and the generator with cool tail light. anyone know who made it?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

Sears sold those during the late 50's and early 60's. My friend got one for Christmas 1961 and I got a Kent cantilever double top bar three speed lightweight.
Can't tell from this 59 Xmas catalog image if that stem was issued on these.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2021)

here's one for $400.00 on ebay


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

Only $400? That seller is going to loose some money! Haha!


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks like Phillips Pedals, and the rear fender on both the ones shown on the thread are white safety painted so even money is on it being English.
Strange because the Ad states in being made in Austria.
It gives me a late 40's early 50's vibe


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2021)

These are British built and period quoted is correct. Unfortunately these have zero collector value. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Sep 15, 2021)

I've seen a few early J.C. Higgins lightweights that were English, but they started importing them from Austria sometime in the '50's. I think @Adamtinkerer said he thinks they were made by Daimler/Steyr/Puch. Either way, as @Freqman1 said, most people just see them as another three speed lightweight. They're neat bikes, but they're not money makers.
If you're buying one, the earlier the better. Like a lot of three speeds the manufacturers started cutting corners after the 10 speeds took over.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 15, 2021)

they have some cool decals. not bad looking when they are all shiny.  I didn't see any others with that stem from the first one.


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 15, 2021)

Is that J C Higgins really made in England? It does not look like a British bike to me.


----------



## juvela (Sep 15, 2021)

-----

cycle produced in Graz, Austria by Steyr; also maker of Styria, Puch & Austro-Daimler marques

this combination of headlugs and fork crown was employed by the firm for _decades_

the big long item number from Sears stamped into the bottom bracket will commence with the prefix 503; this is the code for products sourced from Steyr

the cycle's steerer will be of the unique Steyr dimension of 26.0mm outside diameter.  this is sometimes referred to in the trade as "Austrian size."

the frame's plate style seat stay and chain stay bridges are products from ESGE

@GTs58 on the right track with that catalogue page of 1959
suspect subject machine to be somewhat earlier, have a look at the catalogue of 1954 (estimate)

-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Brain cramp on my part-I had one of these many moons ago and it was marked Austria on it somewhere. Get moving too fast for my own good sometimes! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> These are British built and period quoted is correct. Unfortunately these have zero collector value. V/r Shawn




These were actually Austrian built.  Edit: Ooops, didn't continue down the page after I read that. 😉


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> saw this one on Craigslist. when did they make that stem? that should be easy.
> 
> these JC Higgins bikes have been following me online lately. this one stands out with the odd fender stays and the generator with cool tail light. anyone know who made it?
> 
> ...





Here's that stem all clean and shiny. Thanks for this great shot @cda_cruisers !


----------



## Oilit (Sep 16, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here's that stem all clean and shiny. Thanks for this great shot @cda_cruisers !
> 
> 
> View attachment 1479474



Doh! I didn't even notice the stem! Definitely replaced at some point.


----------

